# Outlet in center storage console



## SuzanneWalker18 (Oct 11, 2016)

I just purchased a 2013 Nissan Rogue S. There seems to be two outlets in the center storage console. The wire that came with it is a 30 pin connector on both ends. I need one with an Apple Lightning connector on one end. I know I can purchase this, but my question is, what does the outlet do? Charge the phone? Play music/books through the auto speakers? Confused if I even need the wire, since I have a charger cord that goes into the "cigarette lighter"! There is also an iPod outlet on the console. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------

